# Bishop Sutton's book!



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been Reading Bishop Sutton's book Signed Sealed Delivered, it is his book on defense of infant Baptism, and it is very well done! He s a kind man and deals lovingly even with those who do not agree with him on the issue!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 5, 2007)

I read one of his books years ago titled "That You May Prosper". I thought it was a pretty good read and certainly gave me alot to think about.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I read one of his books years ago titled "That You May Prosper". I thought it was a pretty good read and certainly gave me alot to think about.


Bishop Sutton is a good writer and a good preacher if anyone is near an REC do not pass on a chance to hear him if you get a chance!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd like to check that out too. I was greatly blessed by That You May Prosper. Does Bishop Sutton still hold to the five point covenant model he outlined in that book?


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

dcomin said:


> I'd like to check that out too. I was greatly blessed by That You May Prosper. Does Bishop Sutton still hold to the five point covenant model he outlined in that book?


I really have never talked Theology with the Bishop, he has made some Episcopal visits to the (local) church and in those times I was on Vestry so when we talked it was more "local" in house stuff. It would be intersting he is an easy man to talk to and very down to Earth.


----------

